# hiding my ip address



## mjbjohn (Jun 29, 2012)

what is the best way to mask my ip address. I have heard of web proxies and various software options but have no idea how best to proceed. I want to lower my internet profile as much as possible


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 6, 2012)

Depends what country you are in. 

Just remember to act like a spy and ask quietly your geek friends (of the net, never leave a trail) what proxy they trust.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2012)

You can't not have an IP, so what you want is to have an IP that is unrelated to you. Here are some proxies you could set your computer to use to appear to be in another location:
http://hidemyass.com/proxy-list/
http://www.unrestrictedsurf.com/


----------



## InProcess (Mar 4, 2013)

mjbjohn said:


> what is the best way to mask my ip address. I have heard of web proxies and various software options but have no idea how best to proceed. I want to lower my internet profile as much as possible



The best way to mask your Ip address is by using Proxy Servers.There are many free and paid proxy servers available on Internet.When using a proxy server,It masks your Real Public IP address and show the details of the proxy you are using.You can check your Ip address from IP-Details.com .It will show the ip address which is visible to others over the Internet.


----------

